# KING of the BAY



## Michael Hoyt Williamson (May 9, 2017)

*“The Butch Gunnels”*​ 
*KINGof theBAY IV*​ 
Pensacola Bay's Only King Mackerel Tournament​ 
*September 1 - October 13*​ 

*Entry Fee $25 per Angler/$50 per boat*​ 


*Open Division (Land or Boat)*​ 

*1st 50% of entry *​ 

*2nd 30% of entry*​ 

*3rd 20% of Entry*​ 

*Sign Up at*​ 


Hot Spots Bait & Tackle Tight Lines Bait & Tackle ​ 
211 Gulf Breeze PKWY 711 N. Pace Blv.
Gulf Breeze, Fl Pensacola, Fl.​ 


Gulf Breeze Bait & Tackle Outcast Bait & Tackle​ 

825 Gulf Breeze PKWY 3520 Barrancas Ave​ 

Gulf Breeze, Fl. Warrington, Fl.​ 


Rules​ 

1. All fish must be caught in Pensacola Bay, inside of buoys "10" and "11".​ 

2. Fish must be caught by hook and line, but can be landed from land or boat.​ 

3. Angler must be signed up 48 hours prior to weighing a fish.​ 

4. Fish must be weighed the day it’s caught.​ 

5. In case of a tie, the first fish weighed will determine the winner.​ 

6. Fish can be weighed at Gulf Breeze , Outcast and Tight Lines Bait & Tackles​ 

7. No frozen or mutilated fish.​ 

8. Must abide by all state and federal laws.​ 

9. Unwanted fish can be donated to the Wildlife Sanctuary of Northwest FL.​ 

10. Entry fee must be paid in cash.​


----------

